# False Labor



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

is this her first pregnancy? Also, I know it was an accident but do you know when she was bred?


----------



## NetteSpradlin (Sep 19, 2010)

It's not her first. She had one about 2 or 3 years ago. She was out in the pasture at that point in time because I was off at college and there were a lot of different things going on. Anyway, she's up in the barn now. I have no idea when she was bred.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't know mares could go in and out of contractions like that. Of course I only just had my first foal this year, so I honestly don't know much about it, other than what I read in a few books.

I guess what I am wondering, is how do you know she is having contractions? What does it look like?

I quite riding my mare about 1 1/2 months before the foal was born because she would have spells of breathing hard. Sometimes just standing around doing nothing she would breath hard. Is that what your mare is doing?


----------



## NetteSpradlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, she would lay down and breathe really heavy and their were times I could see her muscles spasm. She has bad arthritis in her hips, so I haven't ridden her in awhile. She rarely lays down because it hurts her to stand back up so I know she was miserable and in pain when she was. She is back to standing up all the time now though. (Yes, I do check on her at night, too. )


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a scare similar to that with my girl and that is when I quit riding her. It was probably 1 1/2 months before she gave birth.

What happened is I rode her to a neighbor's house, not next door, but not very far either, and put her in a stall to visit with the neighbor (she was actually showing me how she works with her colt so I could learn what to do with mine). And when I came back for her she was lying down and breathing hard like she was going into labor. I got her up and she acted normal after that, but I walked her home just to be safe. I quit riding her after that until after the baby was born. 

Baby was born at night on July 14th and I missed it by about 20 minutes I am guessing, because he was standing up but still sopping wet! And the mare was still dragging the afterbirth. I wish I could have seen the actual event, but in a way it was good because I missed all the stress of worrying about it, and I think my mare preferred her privacy. And I still got to do all the imprinting and handling and stuff just like if I was there the whole time anyway, so it worked out good! :wink:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

It isn't unusual. My mare Freyja did this, about 2-3 weeks before she delivered, and again about 3 days before she delivered. When the foal changes position in preparation for birth, it can cause some contractions, discomfort, and colic-like symptoms in the mare. 

However, and as ALWAYS, when in doubt, call your vet.

ETA: And believe me, as I through with my last mare's pregnancy, the "normal" symptoms of impending delivery do not always go by the book. My mare showed all the signs of readiness at around 300 days, and didn't deliver until 360 days.


----------



## msmaryy (Sep 20, 2010)

I am feeling your pain as my little mare is doing about the same thing to me this week! She even waxed over earlier in the week, her belly dropped last week and she has fallen in sooo much.. panting and pawing at night.. rolling.. LOL she looks like a truck or at least like she ate one!!

They'll give up those babies when they are ready to do it.. althought I swear I am ready to take mine and trot her up and down the road for about an hour!! ))

Good luck to you!!


----------

